# Recomendations for early AM pre ride breakfast.



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

I would like to ride early in the weekend mornings like 6am , it usually takes me a little bit to wake up and snap out of it before i ride. I would like a small light healthy energy boosting breakfast.


Whatcha got?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

oatmeal.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

weetabix or shredded wheat (the sugar free/low sugar euro type, not frosted or doctored)


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Huh? Whatever you want? Everyone reacts differently to eating and riding. 12 eggs, 1/2lb. bacon and 8 slices of toast? Your body... I do quinoa flakes, goat milk/protein shake, flax seed oil and maple syrup. But I need to have a little separation from breakfast to a spirited ride. This is trial and error only. Oatmeal foe me sometimes... It's great. But everyone is different. I don't do coffee. Some people like to ride on an empty stomach? It really depends on the ride and the individual. Nothing is as unique and personal about riding, IMO, as this.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

A large banana would be a good choice. For me (a little less light breakfast) I eat a PBJ an hour before leaving for a morning ride and a banana a few minutes before hitting the road. The longer your morning ride, the more you will want to eat to stay fueled obviously unless you add something to your water bottle. My weekday morning rides are about 2 hours and I have 1 bottle with scratch labs for the ride too.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Oatmeal. Shredded wheat. Both are whole grain and provide complex carbs. Add some fruit if you'd like (banana, berries...), which will provide simple sugars (glucose and fructose).


----------



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

Depends on how long you are training. But most of the time....Nothing. I come from more of a running background. I would easly run 2+ hours without eating before I started. If you have a squared away diet you have at least 2000 calories stored and waiting to be used... and no you dont deplete them overnight!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Gall said:


> Depends on how long you are training. But most of the time....Nothing. I come from more of a running background. I would easly run 2+ hours without eating before I started. If you have a squared away diet you have at least 2000 calories stored and waiting to be used... and no you dont deplete them overnight!


Yup. Unless you're going at least 70 minutes (and going HARD for those 70 minutes) you don't need a thing. If you want a bit of boost before heading out then something like a glass of orange juice (high glycemic index so it gets into your bloodstream quickly). Unless you're willing to eat an hour or more before the ride, things like oatmeal will hardly be digested before you get home.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I would just fast if I were riding at 6am. Maybe bring a clif bar for the ride. 

Otherwise, I eat a bowl of instant oatmeal. Some of the fancypants stuff has steelcut oats, flax, etc.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Local Hero said:


> I would just fast if I were riding at 6am. Maybe bring a clif bar for the ride.
> 
> Otherwise, I eat a bowl of instant oatmeal. Some of the fancypants stuff has steelcut oats, flax, etc.


I dont think i could fast and ride i would pass out lol. I have oatmeal i can chow down on.


----------



## dfischer1 (May 4, 2008)

Gall said:


> Depends on how long you are training. But most of the time....Nothing. I come from more of a running background. I would easly run 2+ hours without eating before I started. If you have a squared away diet you have at least 2000 calories stored and waiting to be used... and no you dont deplete them overnight!


+1 Early morning ride less than 90min, you actually don't need anything more than a cup of coffee or a glass of water as you've got a ton of energy stored up from overnight metabolism. This is probably one of the best ways to burn fat anyway.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Depends on the mood.

Rolling by 6am really puts a strain on my appetite so I'll do one of the below:

-Fast
-Glass of OJ
-One of these


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

my conundrum on morning rides: if I try to do my usual
2-5 hour ride with no food and just cytomax, I start getting
a calorie brown out half way through. Not the B word, just
a certain feeling I ain't got the juice to push the pace. If I 
eat, unless I give it 2 hours before riding my stomach 
bothers me and all the bloodflow diverted to my stomach
for digestion can't get to the cardiovascular system, and
again my performance suffers. I prefer steel cut, banana,
half a cup of faze plain yogurt. Fruit blender drink.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

OJ and oatmeal sounds like a plan, 30 to an hour before good?


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Plenty of time! You can always pack breakfast and eat it an hour into your ride (pb & J, etc). That is unless you start to hammer the min you hit the road.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I usually eat a cup of cottage cheese and a few slices of mango for a 2 hr ride.
If I go for a longer ride, I up it to two cups and add few more slices of mango.
Other fruit works as well if I'm out of mango.

It works for me but it may not work for everyone.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)




----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm like you, I get out early on the weekends. I do a cup of Greek yogurt with granola. Pretty much my breakfast every day, so don't change up the normal routine much. If not that I'll have a cup worth of oatmeal with a handful of raisins. Protein shake with (gasp!) whole milk works fine for me if Im running behind. I keep fig newtons in my jersey pocket so I can grab those if I need it, plus they are easy to eat on the bike. I stay away from bars and gels.


----------



## antikeith (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey, I've seen something called Inka Gold, which are supposed to be capsules of quinoa and amaranth.
it's supposed to bring super powers 


Has anyone ever seen/tried it??


----------



## glenncz (Aug 24, 2012)

It is very likely that what you eat won't give you any energy. I also love sunrise weekend rides and I don't eat anything, just a couple cups of coffee. If you are going over 35 miles you would want to bring along something to eat. It's better to start with an empty stomach, that goes for any time of day.


----------



## antikeith (Aug 23, 2016)

What I eat wonÄt give me any energy?? That sounds... wrong?!


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Oatmeal or dine kind of whole grain cereal with a few fresh berries sprinkled on top.

I have to be careful with dairy. I'm not lactose intolerant, but it is the one thing I've found that messes with my stomach and digestion during a workout.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

antikeith said:


> What I eat wonÄt give me any energy?? That sounds... wrong?!


The poster is likely referring to the length of time it takes to convert carbs to stored glycogen. What you have or don't have for breakfast is irrelevant on shorter earlier rides, especially if you have managed your nutrition well the previous day/night. But some of that post is poorly stated. I don't know why it would ever be better to begin a ride on an empty stomach? And if you ride often, day after day, managing your nutrition gets more important and includes morning meals. Elite riders don't start a stage on an empty stomach. Max Testa has written that the quality of a rider's breakfast and how well it's tolerated are extremely important to their performance in the stage. Elite riders eat 2-3 hours before they race and their breakfast is often something like 2 bowls of oatmeal, a few eggs, fruit, as a loose example.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Sooo, help me with the math here. I've heard many different opinions. I'd be interested in some science.

How do you know how much to eat, and how often, particularly on longer rides.

I've tried, with limited success, to experiment.  There are so many factors.

What I have learned from my own experience...

I don't need to eat prior to my 1 hour morning commute. At least not in terms of having energy for the ride itself. However, I do need to function for the few hours of the work day until lunch time arrives. Based on this, I tend to eat something a cup of oatmeal and a banana or some berries before I leave for my morning ride. Not so much as fuel for the ride, but.. i mean it's breakfast. You need to eat something in the morning, right?

For my afternoon ride, I find it a little hard to figure out what I need for food prior to leaving work. I tend to eat a sandwich and maybe some soup for lunch at around noon. 5 hours later, it's almost dinner time. I find if I don't eat something in the afternoon before I leave work, my ride home is pretty miserable. Sort of a 'no energy' sort of affair. Some days, I take the long way home to log a few extra miles. Those days I'll take some pocket food along for the second hour and beyond.

So then, when I get home, I'm hungry again, and I'm never quite sure how much I should eat after a ride. It's somewhere between 6pm and 8pm when I get home, and if I've eaten anything since lunch, it might be an afternoon snack, like a banana or a granola bar. Then whatever pocket food I might have eaten to sustain energy on the ride. So, dinner? hrm...


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Migen21 said:


> Sooo, help me with the math here. I've heard many different opinions. I'd be interested in some science.
> 
> How do you know how much to eat, and how often, particularly on longer rides.
> 
> ...


Can't help with real science... I don't have the chops. If you are willing to do the math it gets straight forward though. You need to log calories in and out accurately. Short of that, you are in the hunt. Problem is you are shooting into darkness because you have very little/no data. On a very basic level, without going the data route:

same breakfast.
granola bar when you get to work.
sensible lunch (skip soup)
afternoon pre-ride snack of carbs + protein (a few fig newtons and 2 cheese sticks)
dinner (normal healthy balanced dinner, protein, carb source and veggies) 

Would need weight and lots of other data to determine a more accurate plan but this type of approach should keep you going and healthy....


----------



## aintskeerd (Jun 20, 2016)

Last weekend I was in a hurry to get out to door. What did I have that I could consume quickly? Checked the fridge and what did I grab....a slice of cold pizza. Tell you what, I had a great ride! I'm not in great shape but I managed to put in 40 miles in just over 2.5 hours. On a side note, cycling has helped me loose 29 lbs in the past year usually riding only one day a week. Wish I could put a few more days in every week but unfortunately it doesn't fit my schedule. I will be trying what others have suggested and see how it works for me. 

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

aintskeerd said:


> Last weekend I was in a hurry to get out to door. What did I have that I could consume quickly? Checked the fridge and what did I grab....a slice of cold pizza. Tell you what, I had a great ride! I'm not in great shape but I managed to put in 40 miles in just over 2.5 hours. On a side note, cycling has helped me loose 29 lbs in the past year usually riding only one day a week. Wish I could put a few more days in every week but unfortunately it doesn't fit my schedule. I will be trying what others have suggested and see how it works for me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


You don't lose weight on the bike you lose weight in your kitchen. You don't need riding to keep losing weight. You just need to consume fewer calories than you use. It is very simple.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> oatmeal.


thats my goto as well


----------



## aintskeerd (Jun 20, 2016)

PBL450 said:


> You don't lose weight on the bike you lose weight in your kitchen. You don't need riding to keep losing weight. You just need to consume fewer calories than you use. It is very simple.


I've done both, cycling and diet, among other things. But like I said, it has helped. I'm not jaded about it. ;-)

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## antikeith (Aug 23, 2016)

PBL450 said:


> The poster is likely referring to the length of time it takes to convert carbs to stored glycogen. What you have or don't have for breakfast is irrelevant on shorter earlier rides, especially if you have managed your nutrition well the previous day/night. But some of that post is poorly stated. I don't know why it would ever be better to begin a ride on an empty stomach? And if you ride often, day after day, managing your nutrition gets more important and includes morning meals. Elite riders don't start a stage on an empty stomach. Max Testa has written that the quality of a rider's breakfast and how well it's tolerated are extremely important to their performance in the stage. Elite riders eat 2-3 hours before they race and their breakfast is often something like 2 bowls of oatmeal, a few eggs, fruit, as a loose example.


Ah ok thanks that`s what I thought too. Thanks for bringing light into this


----------



## cyclingsivells (Aug 1, 2012)

I have lost 28 lbs. in the past 3 months riding fasted. This past Saturday I did 70 miles at 17.7 mph with 3,400 ft of climbing and felt good all the way till I finished. I had no breakfast and nothing during the ride (but water). I ate when I finished. I have gotten used to doing this and actually like it. If I was doing a big event where speed and/or climbing was an issue, I would try to eat something. I do make it a point to try and eat well the night before.


----------



## antikeith (Aug 23, 2016)

What weight did you start at?? 28lbs is impressive!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

cyclingsivells said:


> I have lost 28 lbs. in the past 3 months riding fasted. This past Saturday I did 70 miles at 17.7 mph with 3,400 ft of climbing and felt good all the way till I finished. I had no breakfast and nothing during the ride (but water). I ate when I finished. I have gotten used to doing this and actually like it. If I was doing a big event where speed and/or climbing was an issue, I would try to eat something. I do make it a point to try and eat well the night before.


You are losing weight because you are using more calories than you are consuming. It has nothing to do with the way you are (mis) managing your nutrition. There aren't prizes for trying to bonk.


----------



## Mandre82 (Jan 22, 2016)

<40mi = banana + single espresso shot 

40 to 60mi = Banana + 2 slices of bread + double espresso shot 

>60M = Banana + 2 slices of bread + 1 egg + double espresso shot 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

<30m = espresso shot
30-50m = salt pill + small bowl of oatmeal + espresso shot
>50m = salt pill + bowl of oatmeal + espresso shot and I'll bring a protein type bar with me.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

spdntrxi said:


> <30m = espresso shot
> 30-50m = salt pill + small bowl of oatmeal + espresso shot
> >50m = salt pill + bowl of oatmeal + espresso shot and I'll bring a protein type bar with me.


Salt pill before you head out? With breakfast? Swallow type pill? I never thought of it but it makes great sense...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aintskeerd (Jun 20, 2016)

cyclingsivells said:


> I have lost 28 lbs. in the past 3 months riding fasted. This past Saturday I did 70 miles at 17.7 mph with 3,400 ft of climbing and felt good all the way till I finished. I had no breakfast and nothing during the ride (but water). I ate when I finished. I have gotten used to doing this and actually like it. If I was doing a big event where speed and/or climbing was an issue, I would try to eat something. I do make it a point to try and eat well the night before.


Hey Dude, didn't you hear, you don't loose weight riding! <ending sarcasm>

That's awesome! Keep up the good work. 

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

PBL450 said:


> Salt pill before you head out? With breakfast? Swallow type pill? I never thought of it but it makes great sense...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yeah saltstick capsule... buffered electrolyte stuff. Kinda to more of less fight cramping..seems to help on the longer rides when my buddies start a sprint session I can join in and get out of the saddle.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Saltstick caps and Hammer Endurolytes caps. As a heavy sweater (not uncommon for me to end a summer ride with me and my kit encrusted with white salt residue) I've used both t with good results on hot days and long rides.


----------



## antikeith (Aug 23, 2016)

Isnt the salt counter productive in terms of the sweating?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

aintskeerd said:


> Hey Dude, didn't you hear, you don't loose weight riding! <ending sarcasm="">
> 
> That's awesome! Keep up the good work.
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


Didnt you hear that if you simply consume fewer calories than you use you will lose weight? Riding isn't magic. Riding fasted isn't magic. You can ride plenty and gain weight and never ever ride and lose weight. The poster you are replying to is referring to a correlation not a cause. Do you need help understanding this? I'm happy to explain further. It seems as though you are missing some basic understanding?</ending>


----------



## cyclingsivells (Aug 1, 2012)

antikeith said:


> What weight did you start at?? 28lbs is impressive!


I started at 202 and am currently at 174. I've done other things like restricting my carbs, but IMO, the fasted riding has played a part in my weight loss. I haven't bonked yet. If I'm doing a century or a hard ride, I will change my plan some.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

cyclingsivells said:


> I started at 202 and am currently at 174. I've done other things like restricting my carbs, but IMO, the fasted riding has played a part in my weight loss. I haven't bonked yet. If I'm doing a century or a hard ride, I will change my plan some.


Ummm, no. I get that you are jamming on thinking you discovered some magic formula. You have not. You are confused about the difference between correlations and causes. You really need to go and read. If you are adverse to reading peer reviewed scholarship there are good books that will help you that condense the research. Happy to recommend some if you want. Or, you can continue to believe in fairies, dragons, and unicorns. But you may want to do that in private, it looks pretty stupid in public...


----------



## cyclingsivells (Aug 1, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> Ummm, no. I get that you are jamming on thinking you discovered some magic formula. You have not. You are confused about the difference between correlations and causes. You really need to go and read. If you are adverse to reading peer reviewed scholarship there are good books that will help you that condense the research. Happy to recommend some if you want. Or, you can continue to believe in fairies, dragons, and unicorns. But you may want to do that in private, it looks pretty stupid in public...


Thank you for your concern, unsolicited, I might add. Whether it's magic or not, I don't know or care. I will continue to do it on the weekends until I decide not to. Until then, stay out of my business, unless I ask for your opinion.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

cyclingsivells said:


> Thank you for your concern, unsolicited, I might add. Whether it's magic or not, I don't know or care. I will continue to do it on the weekends until I decide not to. Until then, stay out of my business, unless I ask for your opinion.


I'm not at all concerned, did it appear so? I could care less. I just don't want you to continue to perpetuate complete Bullsh*t about science and human physiology. I couldn't care 2 sh*ts about you or what you do, it's the fact that you are advocating absolute SH*T in your posts that I'm interested in correcting which is why I suggested believing in unicorns privately. Make sense now? You look like an idiot. GO READ. Better yet, get me some peer reviewed scholarship that supports your assertions? Tell me Max Testa is wrong. Go ahead... Tell me Testa is wrong, let alone dozens, hundreds, of other actual scholars. I'll be in any damn business I want. You don't like it, go pound salt. You spread bullsh*t and I will call it out. Go ahead, invitation is there... Educate me.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## antikeith (Aug 23, 2016)

Migen21 said:


>


LOL! Thought the same... Why are you guys so aggressive?!


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

PBL450 said:


> I'm not at all concerned, did it appear so? I could care less. I just don't want you to continue to perpetuate complete Bullsh*t about science and human physiology. I couldn't care 2 sh*ts about you or what you do, it's the fact that you are advocating absolute SH*T in your posts that I'm interested in correcting which is why I suggested believing in unicorns privately. Make sense now? You look like an idiot. GO READ. Better yet, get me some peer reviewed scholarship that supports your assertions? Tell me Max Testa is wrong. Go ahead... Tell me Testa is wrong, let alone dozens, hundreds, of other actual scholars. I'll be in any damn business I want. You don't like it, go pound salt. You spread bullsh*t and I will call it out. Go ahead, invitation is there... Educate me.


Forget to take your medication?


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

good watch that relates to the OP.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

arai_speed said:


> Forget to take your medication?


Still waiting for your explanation of human physiology as it pertains to endurance? Nice little chirps like what you posted are cute... Do you have any scholarship that makes a point? Or are you pointless, as it appears? The OP is gone, because they are likely clinging to Unicorns. What's your excuse? You want to jump in? Great, I'm excited to read your scholarly contributions! Thanks in advance!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

If your feeling down on a ride, stop for coffee, or have a cup before you leave. Works wonders for that run down no food feeling and everyone is riding away from you days.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

arai_speed said:


> Forget to take your medication?


No... I'm fine... Thanks for your concern. Unless it isn't a concern. Do you have quality scholarship to support that position? If you do, please share, I'm excited to read it. If you don't, and I suspect that's the case, why the hell are you posting at all? You have nothing to lend to the discussion it appears? Do you have an ounce of research? You are just a waste of keystrokes as far as I can tell? Post your supporting evidence. Or are you just being a useless twatwaffle?


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

PBL450 said:


> No... I'm fine... Thanks for your concern. Unless it isn't a concern. Do you have quality scholarship to support that position? If you do, please share, I'm excited to read it. If you don't, and I suspect that's the case, why the hell are you posting at all? You have nothing to lend to the discussion it appears? Do you have an ounce of research? You are just a waste of keystrokes as far as I can tell? Post your supporting evidence. Or are you just being a useless twatwaffle?


LOL - why are you so angry man? I can say the same thing about you and your aggressive/childish post above. If people disagree with your POV why resolve to insults & the like?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

arai_speed said:


> LOL - why are you so angry man? I can say the same thing about you and your aggressive/childish post above. If people disagree with your POV why resolve to insults & the like?


Sounded like you were being aggressive and nasty with that reply... If you were just messing around, I apologize...


----------

